# CPR Decal Color Schemes



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

OK guys;

Here's the first set of options I've come up with on the printed decals. I will later post some digitally cut options. But, they will be quite a bit more expensive and more people seemed interested in having something they could stick on and ice chest or tackle box in addition to a car, truck or boat. These options are based on using standard color inks/vinyl. I made adjustments, at the recommendation of the manufacturing plant, to the size to fit a standard die and to the copy to increase readability. That's not to say anything is etched in stone. I just had to start somewhere.

The material used for the decals is a white/yellow vinyl with a permanent super-tac adhesive. They will stick to surfaces that are not perfectly smooth or blemish free. They are also chemical and fade resistant. Current size is 3"x5" oval. Pricing is based on total order quantity obtained and includes mailing them to you. We can probably take this to other folks off of this board to get the best possible price, but, I think we need to finalized the design here first.

*QTY PRICE*
50 $4.75/each
125 $2.50/each
250 $1.60/each

Lastly, let me hear your honest opinions. Your not gonna hurt my feelings. I've been doing this a long time. And, seldom has anyone ever totally liked my first design. If you are afraid of offending someone else, feel free to PM or email me directly. Your comments will be kept confidential.

Here are the color shemes


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

GREEN/YELLOW pops out atcha looks good 

dorsal fin needs a little work

May want to drop the ALL I feel it is too demanding and the message goes over well without it. 

Brad, Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

I agree with medulla to drop the "all". I sort of liked the yellow with the black text and fish. Just my opinion. What do the rest of you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

*I will take two of whatever you finally decide upon.*

What happened to a blue/yellow combination like the main TTMB logo? I've caught blue cats. Are there green cats as well? (Of course, all cats are grey in the dark  so yellow and grey/black would work too.)

Here is a thought, is it possible to get a "reversed" decal? - So that the fish would be swimming the same way on both sides of the truck? It always bugs me when one fish swims south while the other swims north. 

I also agree that "All" is not needed, and about the dorsal fin, but I'm in for a double when they are ready.

-JAW-

:rybka:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I guess after looking at it through Joe's eyes, the "ALL" should probably go. I sure like what you've done with the choices... I don't know that I have a preference, so I asked the art critic in the house, my darling wife... she likes the yellow/green one best...

So... does this mean that when "we" decide on a design, that the "batch" will all be the same color scheme... that's what I got out of your post... I can't afford a lot of them at nearly 5$ each, but I'll probably take half a dozen to start... I wish I could buy 250 of them to get the best price break... I just don't have an $450 laying around for stickers right now...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

-JAW- said:


> Here is a thought, is it possible to get a "reversed" decal? - So that the fish would be swimming the same way on both sides of the truck? It always bugs me when one fish swims south while the other swims north.
> -JAW-
> 
> :rybka:


LOL... I guess you're not big on "diversity" eh, Jaw? I laughed when I read this.. I'd never have thought about which way the fish were pointed in a million years... I get the picture in my head now and I'm not sure I can have one going North and the other South now myself... kind of like AC/DC fish... yuck


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> ........So... does this mean that when "we" decide on a design, that the "batch" will all be the same color scheme... that's what I got out of your post... I can't afford a lot of them at nearly 5$ each, but I'll probably take half a dozen to start... I wish I could buy 250 of them to get the best price break... I just don't have an $450 laying around for stickers right now...


Yes they would all be the same color scheme. Unles sombody wants to buy 50 or so at a time. Then they can have their preferred color scheme at the above prices. Otherwise, we are gonna have to onesy twosy it up to 50+. I really think we could at least reach the 125 plateau and get them down to about $2.50.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yes they would all be the same color scheme. Unles sombody wants to buy 50 or so at a time. Then they can have their preferred color scheme at the above prices. Otherwise, we are gonna have to onesy twosy it up to 50+. I really think we could at least reach the 125 plateau and get them down to about $2.50.


Well... I might be able to buy 20 of them if the price got down to $2.50 each. That would mean that there's only about 105 more that need to be spoken for in order to reach that price break... Jaw makes 22... so all we'll need is about 100 more sold and we can get it done. If you put that Catfish Supply Co. logo on the bottom, Catfish can probably write off a hundred or so as advertising LOL... J/K

Seriously, I'll have to give some thought to buying more than 20... I just don't know what I'd do with all the xtras... most of my family aren't interested in catfishing... I suppose I could give them as Christmas gifts...

BTW... just in case I didn't mention it earlier... thanks to all of you who have put your time into this endeavor for free... The concept is great...as is the graphic design work you men have devoted to the project. You have my sincerest thanks... and in case anyone was wondering about that diversity comment.... I was joking...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Oh... one other decal related question.. can this be (easily?) made into a T-shirt? or hats once the logo is decided on? I know my ignorance of this sort of thing is shining through, but I'd love to have a nice BLACK pocket-T with that logo on the pocket and a big one on the back.... think about it


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yes we can do whatever we want with the logo once it is decided upon.


Also, the current pricing includes a clear over-laminate. If we want to just go with a standard vinyl decal we can get the price down to:

50 @ $3.50
125 @ $1.80
250 @ $1.25

It's a thought.

Also, here's what one would look like if we delete the "ALL"


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

The other decal/sticker (whichever the proper name for it is) material sounded very durable. I would rather have the one that lasts longest, even if I have to pay more. It is a lot less appealing to me to be peeling a cheap faded sticker off my boat/truck/window than paying a little more... 

Maybe the shirts can be made with iron-on patterns, or maybe they don't make such a thing anymore.... People (other than we backward Virginians) still have irons, don't they?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I use a hot rock


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I like the design w/o "all" in it....also like the navy.A good quality T-shirt with a pocket would be an instant sell for me.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

OR for that matter I like white,black,charcoal,too.The yellows and such come across a little gaudy to me....just another opinion.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

My Missus liked the yellow because it was "eye-catching" and it "draws your attention" to the sticker... I like 'em all... I think the white would make for a good color to put on a black T-shirt, but I'd put any of them on a shirt and wear it proudly. It's the message that counts to me, not so much how perfect the logo is... although I think it's darn near perfect...


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

I am checking around with a couple of other groups and seeing if there is interest. If I can get a feel for how many people there are at other sites that are interested, I will buy a mess of em and have some t-shirts done up to and sell them at whatever the cost is to have them done.

I don't mind footing the bill for them and sitting on some inventory if I think they will ultimately move


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Whoever does 'em,I'm down for half a dozen decals and 1 or 2 shirts if'n ya'll do some xxxl's!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Can't do T-shirts for Catmen without XXXL's.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

it gits starvin' out dare late at night,podna.....:an2:


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep..drop the word ALL...green yellow..and work on the dorsal fin...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trophycats said:


> Yep..drop the word ALL...green yellow..and work on the dorsal fin...


What specifically do you want done to the dorsal. Let me know and I'll come up with a rendition.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

here's a link to a page on blue cats with pictures... maybe it'll help with the question on the dorsal fin,

http://www.thecontentwell.com/Fish_Game/Catfish/Blue_Catfish.html


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Allright, try this. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

On closer inspection of the anal fin, it appears to me that the original drawing must have been a channel catfish... not a blue... either way, I like the "new" dorsal better than the old, but the old didn't bother me the way it was. I can post some more links to channel cat pics, if you want them. I'd rather let the folks who felt the dorsal needed some work make a judgement call on whether they like the new rendition over the old... I don't have a clue how you can make a change that fast, but I suppose it might have something to do with competency and talent  

Keep up the good work....


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Stick with the new one..the old one looked like a anal fin on top of the cat


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*TxPalerider....*

Looks good...Thanks for doing this.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trophycats said:


> Stick with the new one..the old one looked like a anal fin on top of the cat


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Anymore comments about the anatomy of a catfish.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Green
black/yellow
green/yellow (reversed)

I know I have strange tastes. If and when I get my "new" boat, if it has room on the side, I want a couple of the digitally cut ones. Probably one to go on the back "muddcatt-mobile (blazer)" window also.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Run 'em looks good


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

So is this what we have decided on (see below)? Any other suggestions before we call it a done deal? If this is it, I'm gonna offer same to other catmen I know and start trying to put our order together.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

What colors did we decide on?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't know. I assumed Green and yellow lik ethe one I posted last. But, if thats not what people want we need to know. Let's here it.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Can you do a navy/white or black/white....along with that ?I don't mean to drag this out any longer....half of one,half the other(yellow/green,whatever?If not then i completely understand and thank you for all of your efforts in this undertaking!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

We can only do one color and maintain any reasonable price unless the qty gets higher tha I think it will. Personally, I think if we can't agree on a color that everyone likes, we ought to go with Black and White.

Or maybe we could all agree on this... :flag:


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Palerider

Where do you stand on this as far as qty?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

The patriotic version is cool.


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

I would go with the black and white. I don't think we could ever agree on colors. Is that black text on a white background? I would probably take 10 or more if we can get the price down.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*******:

We haven't come up with a qty yet.

Bama:

I agree with you. B&W is probably the way to go. Black with white letters might wear better. But, I will post one of each and let everybody decide. 

Any other comments?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Henry Ford was once quoted as having said that his customers could have any color (Model "A") car they wanted... as long as it was BLACK... In the early days of assembly line manufacturing, of which Ford was probably the greatest pioneer of his day, they painted cars black because it dried fastest of all the colors they tried...

So, in honor of Henry Ford, I suggest that you make the executive decision on which color scheme will look best and wear best and then let us know what that is. I would be happy to buy as many as I can afford to buy. I don't know what I'll be sticking them on, but I'll put 'em on something, even if it means i have to put them on a rental car.

Thanks for all you have done.

TT<><


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

*Two for Me*



Hawkeye said:


> Henry Ford was once quoted as having said that his customers could have any color (Model "A") car they wanted... as long as it was BLACK... In the early days of assembly line manufacturing, of which Ford was probably the greatest pioneer of his day, they painted cars black because it dried fastest of all the colors they tried...
> 
> So, in honor of Henry Ford, I suggest that you make the executive decision on which color scheme will look best and wear best and then let us know what that is. I would be happy to buy as many as I can afford to buy. I don't know what I'll be sticking them on, but I'll put 'em on something, even if it means i have to put them on a rental car.
> 
> ...


I will take two of whatever is decided on. My first two choices in colors would be yellow on green and patriotic.

Hey Hawkeye - are you sure about the reason for the black Fords? I was told it was because it was the cheapest and easiest to paint evenly?
Another interesting question. We do know that black heats up and cools down quicker (Maybe that is why it dries faster [If it does]? I have also heard that it covers imperections better and is easiest to touch up??) You want to Google it or make me do it?   :biggrin:

Regards, -JAW-

ps: My questions may be serious at times, but my intentions are always benign and friendly.

:rybka:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

-JAW- said:


> Hey Hawkeye - are you sure about the reason for the black Fords? I was told it was because it was the cheapest and easiest to paint evenly?:rybka:


No, I am not sure that was the real reason for painting the cars black. I do recall hearing it a long time ago on some kind of radio trivia show or something. I remembered guessing that Ford bought a large quantity of black and that it might have been the cheapest color he could get, but the answer on the contest was that the paint dried fastest... I didn't take offense to your question, nor have I taken offense to much of anything that has been written on these forums in a long time. After what I have experienced over the past month, and previous four or five years, it takes a little more to raise my hackles than for someone to "question" the authenticity of my comments regarding the decision making process at Ford Motor Company at the turn of the 20th century  Life is far too short to get angry about trivia...

I just got a call from a good fishing friend who has invited me to flounder fish with him in the morning. I think I'm going to take him up on his offer... hey, it ain't catfishin' but it's fishin....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I think it was the Model T Ford was speaking of....Regardless, here's some trivia I googled.

Black had been the only color available on Model T's from 1915 to 1925. Green, red and blue had been available on Model T's up to that time, as well as black. Why then were Fords after 1914 painted only black for the next 11 model years? There was a simple reason for this limited color availability: cranking out Model T's as fast as they could for ready buyers, any slow down in the production line cost money. The pigmented colors of the day took longer to dry than black. Until better, faster drying proxylin colors came out in the later 20's, black was chosen by Ford as the only color. A dry car body was a car body ready to mount on a chassis and sell! That meant it had to be black. Until the middle 20's when sales alarmingly slowed down, Ford couldn't make Model T's fast enough as it was to meet the demand without being saddled with slow drying colors. But by the mid-20's, sales were being lost to other makers, who offered more advanced designs, options and COLORS. By 1925 black was almost solely identified with being a Ford, by now considered the "poor country cousin" in the automotive world. Although you'll get an argument from sidewalk know-it-alls, all Model T's were NOT black. As stated, between 1908 and 1914 and then again during the last two years of Model T production ('26-27), colors were available on Fords.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Well... there you have it... I got my models mixed up... it was the "T" and not the "A" and they weren't all black... 

Did the article mention the line Ford was credited with about customers could have any color they wanted as long as it was black? It doesn't really sound like something he would say, from what little I know about him it seems he was quite ahead of his time.... I remember another interesting blurb about how he would take prospective employees out to lunch or dinner. If they seasoned their food before trying it, he wouldn't hire them.... I guess he didn't want to hire people who made their minds up about things before they tried 'em... 

Got to hit the hay... early call for flounder. Wish me luck.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

In fact, I read while googling, that although he has always been credited with that statement/quote, there is actually no proof/confirmation he said it.


Go git them flatties! Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> In fact, I read while googling, that although he has always been credited with that statement/quote, there is actually no proof/confirmation he said it.
> 
> Go git them flatties! Good Luck


Thanks for doing the research! 

Regards, -JAW-

:rybka:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I would love to go flounder fishin'. I beleive Ford is credited widely for that statement.

I think that the designer should make the decision on the color on the decals, but the customer (if possible) on the digitally cut ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

*. . . Still Want 2*



mudd_catt said:


> . . .
> I think that the designer should make the decision on the color on the decals, but the customer (if possible) on the digitally cut ones.


What is meant by "*digitally cut*"? I don't know the term.

Do we know the size of the decals yet?

Thanx, -JAW-

:rybka:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Jaw, I don't know the exact procedure but they make a bigger and prettier decal, kinda like the writing Catfish has on the side of his boat.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> Jaw, I don't know the exact procedure but they make a bigger and prettier decal, kinda like the writing Catfish has on the side of his boat.


The correct term is Die Cut. They use a plotter for cutting the decals.

I have a good friend who does these and does all mine for me. If yall want some like that in a larger size let me know and I will have him work up a price. These type decals generally run much more than a sticker.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

-JAW- said:


> ...Do we know the size of the decals yet?
> 
> :rybka:


Jaw:

Size of the decal is 3"x5" oval. I'll post all specs later. Looks like we are gonna go with some combo of B&W.

Also:

Actually, there is a difference in digital cut and die cut. Digital is cut using a plotter type machine and die cut is done using a die to cut the image. Die cut would be more cost effective for large quantity because it is faster. But, digital cut is more cost effective for small quantities because you don't have to incur the cost of the die.

I am pricing both 3"x5" and 5.5" x 8" digital cut. I know Wendell has expressed interest in these. Is anybody else interested? Any other suggestions on sizes? I really don't want to post to many options because we will never get a decision.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*The final decision..........*

Ok Guys this is what it has come down to. We are gonna do B&W. It just depends on which version you prefer. I posted these against a drab olive background in case anybody wanted to know what it would look like on your aluminum boat. It's kind of obvious what it will look like on white. See below:

I am gonna buy the initial order and be selling them for *$1.75*-*$2.00/ea* delivered to you. I just need to see what the final costs are once the order is placed. Let me hear your thoughts and I will get the order going.


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

I vote for the bottom one and want a least 10. Whatever everyone votes for will be fine too. I have been having some problems with my computer. So if you don't see me for a couple of days I will be back.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

What method of payment do you need? Do you have a PayPal account I can send some money to? I agree with Bamacat on color and quantity to start out... If I get a couple million from this wreck, I'll get you to make me one big enough to cover the side of my new 30 footer next...

Good job PaleRider...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Either one of those works for me....I'll take 10 at that price.Purrrdy werk!!!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I'll take ten of the black on white. just let us know mailing details and when. I will still be interested in the digitally cut options.


----------

